# Trucker bikes! (believe it or not a lot of truckers like cycling!)



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a commercial diesel truck driver, but have been a cyclist since my school days. I used to enjoy cycling on my days off, and often had a bicycle strapped to the back of my cab. 

This thread is for truckers, to talk about bicycles we ride, bikes good for carrying in or on trucks or trailers (some drivers own their rigs), how to secure your ride, places to ride, adventures and photos. 

I highly recommend an inexpensive folding bike for most drivers. Don't get an overpriced Dahon from one of the giant truck-stops. Shop online or ask me, and get yourself a 20" wheeled multi-speed folding bike with a rear rack. You can keep it in your bunk, maybe the under-bed storage, and can manage your beer runs, small grocery runs, and tourist riding when you are on layover or want to take a break for an hour (many rest areas have jogging trails, and most terminals are in cities where you can find bike trails or somewhere to go.) 








https://www.citizenbike.com/images/barcelona_300px_ivory.jpg
Citizen Bike 20" wheel model, 6 speeds, $200. 

A low-tech mtn bike is a great idea, if you are going to sling it behind your cab and cable lock it to the hose rail. No matter what you do, that sucker is going to get nasty back there, so go cheap, and grease it up well, spray everything down with silicone spray (the whole bike, spokes, everything, and wipe off before you go ride. You can tie a towel over the seat to prevent scuff wear, or stow in your cab.) 

If you pull reefers, be sure to take the front wheel off, or turn the stem! I knocked a beach bike off with a reefer, cracking the control cover box, and bending my handlebar. It is hard to get parts while on the road, so a KISS (keep it simple silly) bike is best.


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks to user tottenham21 for encouraging me to start this thread. (He is a trucker too.) 

As he mentioned, not all of us are fat old guys, and some truckers are trying hard to improve their health (or keep it). Trucking is hard, long hours, and a lot of isolation. Healthcare is hard to get! I've seen truckers working out inside their cabs or trailers, in rec rooms or even in parking lots. A lot of guys walk laps around the truck yards, maybe even with dumbbells or backpacks. Some of us like bicycling. 

I liked bicycling in Denver a lot. There are literally hundreds of miles of connected, paved bicycle paths, and it's legal to sit in the park with a 6 pack of 3% alcohol beer and watch a baseball game. Mind your company rules and never drive with alcohol!

Here is what I will probably truck with if I have to go back to OTR. 
inexpensive used mtn bike, rigid fork, no shocks, basic stuff. You can get old Treks for $100 at pawn shops, bike shops, classifieds, garage sales. You want something you won't cry over if it gets scratched or weathered, or worst case, stolen. 
https://30thcentury.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/stp84852.jpg








Current USED BIKES « 30th Century Bicycle
This link has some pictures of bikes that are good idea for trucker bikes. $200-300 is a good budget if you want gears and modern brakes. $100 should be plenty if you want a pawn shop old bike to make into a single speed.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I enjoyed reading your post.

I work for a major truck manufacturer here in Portland, OR. Lucky to be living in a great area with lots of biking advocacy, great terrain and excellent summers for biking.

Perhaps we should offer a bike attachment option on headache racks so that truckers can easily carry their bikes on their haul routes!


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I used to be a tow truck owner/operator....does that count? 

For you over-the-road truckers, I think not having access to good healthy food must be your biggest problem. 

After hours of sitting in the cab, it must feel really good getting out on a bike! Great idea!


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

I can suggest places to bike in Dallas, just ask or message. 

Yeah, road food will kill ya! I used to have quite a system going when I had a dedicated truck (sleeper cab, all the goodies and big cabinets). I had a 12v fridge, dishes, a gas stove, and more. I used to make my own coffee and food every day, at least 1 meal. I usually ate 2 meals a day and tried to snack on "health food" when I could make myself and resist candy and energy soda.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

camping biker said:


> Yeah, road food will kill ya! I used to have quite a system going when I had a dedicated truck (sleeper cab, all the goodies and big cabinets). I had a 12v fridge, dishes, a gas stove, and more. I used to make my own coffee and food every day, at least 1 meal. I usually ate 2 meals a day and tried to snack on "health food" when I could make myself and resist candy and energy soda.


You sound like me! Years ago, when I had to take a few road trips, I'd pick up some canned and boil-it-in-a-pouch stuff at a natural food store, and take an immersion heater and some utensils with me, and "cook" in the motel room- it sucked...but it was better than eating road food. Between that and buying some fresh fruit and salads in local grocery stores along the way, I did O-K. It's a disgrace, with all the restaurants littered about everywhere, one can not find even a reasonably healthy place to eat...... (Even the stuff that sounds like it might be somewhat healthy/harmless, when you start asking questions about it, it turns out not to be so. I love the places, that, when you ask about what's in the food, they just say "I don't know, we just open the can and serve it"!)


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

Check out Fitness Trucking, Fitness Trucking

Siphiwe Baleka is a pretty good age group triathlete and he's a long distance driver. He is in phenomenal shape and finds time not just to bike, but to run and swim. 

He knows places to ride all over the country.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow you did it my friend, this is a great subject, I just stopped for the night, after 15 long hrs driving to be honest I don't feel like doing nothing else other that to get some rest but I'll be contributing on here as much as I can 10-4..


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Food is a whole lot different through a trucker's eyes, than for many workers. I advocate cycling for truckers so they can park somewhere safe from being towed or stricken by freeway traffic, and bicycle to the restaurant or food vendor. This gives the trucker some exercise, something to cut the boredom, and more food choices!

I have NEVER seen an IHOP anywhere near a truck stop. Parking on the side of the FWY is asking for trouble (Police, DOT, call to your company, or collision) , so if you can find some place that will tolerate a truck a few hours, you can whisk over to the good restaurants on almost any kind of bike.







https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/Local_IHOP.jpg/250px-Local_IHOP.jpg


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I drove semis locally for a moving company back in college. Since is was only local, I never had a thought about carrying my bike. Depending on the style of tractor, seems on the roof might work, perhaps transverse behind one of those big air deflectors, if you have one.


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Fairings are rare now on anything but day-cabs. The over-the-road trucks are pretty much either flat-tops (single bed, can't stand up in them), or "condos" (2 beds with "aero" sleeper made of fiberglass, you can stand inside near the bed.). 

When I drove OTR alone (not team), I used nets or plywood to make a cabinet of the bottom bunk, and tied my beach cruiser behind the cab, to the rail/ hose guide. I had to attach the hose springs to the mufler bracket (be careful, you might violate company policy or some FMSCR law by accident.) 








https://www.truck-drivers-money-saving-tips.com/image-files/trucker_bike_dsc02280.jpg
Truck on sleeper cab


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Camping Biker, just hope the DOT-Nazi at the scale isn't a cyclist, or you may find your truck "conveniently" 20 lbs. overweight one day.....


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe you mean 20 lb lighter? :cryin:Yes, it is not a trivial thing. One time I pulled a load that was 79,959 including the fuel I had mistakenly just put on. ("closed" scale conveniently opened! aRGGG) . I had to cut the seal, and throw a 50lb sack of potatoes into the bunk, to make the grade for axle by axle weights. If I'd had a bicycle that day, I might have had to claim a shortage 50lb of potatoes, or given away the spare tire. ;-)







Jim Carrey mask/trollface

I think it is uncommon, esp when using the Pre-Pass , to get pulled over for 20lb over on 1 axle, under gross, but it could happen, esp if you are in a Swift truck or have had log violations recently. 

"Trucking is a government job, even if you don't work for the government. " :mad2:


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Worksman USA made steel heavy duty bike, $300-400. (almost too pretty to tie to a truck!) 








https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_legbot3igP1qfagcqo1_500.jpg

You can get a Chinese Micargi for $100-150 that will still fit better than the walmart midget cruisers (La Jolla sucks!) , but it won't be nearly as nice, and the wheels will not be as strong.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

camping biker said:


> "Trucking is a government job, even if you don't work for the government. " :mad2:


Sadly, it's getting to be that way with just about everything these days in this country. A friend is an HVAC tech- has to be licensed and has to account for every ounce of freon he uses....."so it doesn't destroy the ozone layer".... [Of course, freon is heavier than air...so how would it get up to the ozone layer, way up in the atmosphere????). Funny- but the solution to every problem, real or imagined, is always more government- but that government is actually our biggest problem.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

SolitaryRider said:


> Sadly, it's getting to be that way with just about everything these days in this country. A friend is an HVAC tech- has to be licensed and has to account for every ounce of freon he uses....."so it doesn't destroy the ozone layer".... [Of course, freon is heavier than air...so how would it get up to the ozone layer, way up in the atmosphere????). Funny- but the solution to every problem, real or imagined, is always more government- but that government is actually our biggest problem.



Excellent points! Rep you!


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, the scale house cops, generally decent, all business, just want to move you along, but sometimes they can be the terrible stereotypical "security guard." 

Kern Co. CA is the worst I've seen yet. I remember the officer that gave me a bridge law ticket, but wouldn't let me see the tape measure, measure it myself, or take a photograph before signing the ticket. "I have a gun and I will take you to jail" were her exact words. Witch! 
She claimed I was something like 2" over the limit, but wouldn't let me unhook the trailer to prove I was good. 

The TSA of the roadway! They've got you if you ask any questions. 



SolitaryRider said:


> Camping Biker, just hope the DOT-Nazi at the scale isn't a cyclist, or you may find your truck "conveniently" 20 lbs. overweight one day.....


----------



## SemiTourist (Jun 9, 2012)

I do believe a lot of truckers like cycling. Personally, I believe that over the road trucking without a bicycle is akin to going to the movies and sitting in the lobby. There is so much to see beyond the truck stop and doing so is supposedly healthy. From the start I carried a camera which led to a creative urge and a website (finding new material for the website often inspired me to go out on those days when I felt like a slug from driving, which then rejuvenated me, etc, etc. Also, unrelated to biking though, I carried cross-country skiis in the cab; believe it or not, there were several opportunities to use them).


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

no one has been on here in ages so i thought i pop in and say hello, i got off the road 4 months ago, no more long haul for me, now I'm home every day and weekends off, loving having all the time in the world now to do my cycling...


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

"freon is heavier than air...so how would it get up to the ozone layer, way up in the atmosphere?"

Dust weighs far more than freon molecules, and yet it manages to get into the stratosphere as well. Freon (and dust) will only settle out of air that is still. You might notice than in the real world the air often isn't still.

I could be wrong, but maybe the people regulating freon have done a little more research on the subject than you have.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

When I had my truck I had two lockers made and fitted under my tray, wheels in one frame in other ,all nice and padded inside with tie downs, never damaged my bike.(took my good race bike on all trips )We were only permitted to drive for 5.5hours then we HAD to have an hour break which was my mid day ride time then another 5.5 hours driving, dinner then another ride before it got dark .Five years of driving and never put any weight on, some other drivers asked how I stay so trim when I told them I rode twice a day they said that I was mad ,to which I replied I rather be mad than fat .


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

I am not a commercial trucker but I was thrilled to see a guy pass me a few weeks ago when I espied a road bike prop'd in the passenger seat of his rig.


----------



## KevinMcKague (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm currently a regional truck driver, spending most of my time between Michigan and Maryland, but I sometimes get sent to Missouri, Texas, Indiana or Maine. I keep a cheap bike in the passenger seat of the cab, with the front wheel removed to make room. I'm always looking for new places to bike, especially rail-trails.
I recently started a blog where I share pictures and tips about the places where I bike: KevinMcKague.wordpress.com


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse (Oct 23, 2002)

Cool thread. I like reading how other people manage their circumstances. I met a trucker/biker once in Rush, NY while riding. Nice guy.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I use to do rock shows. Typical show was 4 air rides but a dozen isn't unusual today. Well over half had at least one bike stuffed in somewhere and often more with a roadie or two having theirs along. A couple of guys with Clair Bros were famous for a road case they'd had built for their two road bikes. Case must have weighed well over 200lbs for their 40lbs of bikes.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but does include a couple of truckers. This is team backstage - a bunch of roadies: audio (Clair Bros), staging (Tait & Atomic), and a couple of drivers (Clair Brothers, Upstaging).

View attachment 272216


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everybody, new member, first post. I realize I resurrected a zombie thread here, but it looks like there's a lot of folks here that share my interests.
I've been an OTR driver since 1971 with a few years off here and there for good behavior.
These days, I identify as much as a bicycle mechanic as truck driver, but I still drive what I call a semi retirement schedule. 7 days on, 7 days off, sharing a dedicated unit with another driver who works the opposite schedule.
I carry my bike 8 or 9 months of the year, and try to get out for a ride any chance I get.
Where do I carry my bike? Why, it rides in pampered comfort on the top bunk in a Cascadia.



















I've just started a facebook page for truckers with bicycles to talk about their rigs and rides, and to share riding trails and roads.
Feel free to join up.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/157997284394035/


----------

